# 70 gto 455 fuel issue



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

new member recently bought my project a 70 gto with a 455(from a 72), 4 speed, ram air. im trying to get it going as its been sitting for 5 years in someones yard. entire underneath has been restored new lines suspension everything. put a new edelbrock intake carb water pump and a few other things into it. my issue is fuel. no fuel is coming out of the pump( nothing in the clear filter). i took the pump out and as far as i can tell the eccentric is contacting the arm on the pump as i can see some wear on the arm where it would contact. i got a new pump from jegs because i thought maybe the diaphragm in the pump could have gotten eaten away from the horrible gas thats been sitting in it. new pump still cannot get fuel going. the weird part is the feed line off the tank was eaten through by a mouse and was leaking fuel. so it was pumping. repaired the line now nothing. it seems like a simple issue to fix but im asking if anyone can give me a tip for a good place to start. vacuum pump on the feed line to get fuel going? im stuck any help would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good call with the vacuum pump, or pore alittle gas down the line going up to the carb to help prime the pump.
Are you sure the line from the tank is not blocked somehow?? Maybe blow a little compressed air through the line going to the tank, you should hear it blowing bubbles in the tank if it's clear.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a large gauge syringe to pull the fuel up the line to the pump then squirt some down the line above the pump before you hook it to the carb.


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok so heres what i did. disconnect the feed line from pump. ran a length of fuel hose to a bottle of gas. cranked several times. nothing. is it possible my eccentric isnt working? i havent had a chance to crawl under and feel the pump while cranking but i will asap. i have my doubts about the eccentric being broken. this is a odd one.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

oilburner66 said:


> ok so heres what i did. disconnect the feed line from pump. ran a length of fuel hose to a bottle of gas. cranked several times. nothing. is it possible my eccentric isnt working? i havent had a chance to crawl under and feel the pump while cranking but i will asap. i have my doubts about the eccentric being broken. this is a odd one.


its possible for the eccentric to not be right. it must be installed offset on the cam gear. if its installed centered it will not pump.i have seen people make that mistake.
loosen the pump bolts a few turns. then have someone crank the engine while you hold the pump. you should be able to feel it stroking the pump.


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok ill give that a shot thanks for all the help


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

loosened up the pump eccentric is working ok. i poured gas down the line going to the carb and after that it started pumping no problem. now just gotta figure out why its missing when trying to fire up i just think the timings off do a static time to get it going. but thank you all for your help much appreciated


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok a friend of mine was over and somehow he noticed the reason why i couldnt get my 455 to fire. the previous owner had all the plug wires backwards...i dont know how he noticed but he did and im thankful. so we got it to fire and i have my new edelbrock intake and carb on and the thing is all over the place backfiring out of the carb as well as spitting fuel out. im thinking timing may be way offf? i tried putting the timing light on no.1 plug wire and got nothing. when i took the wire of the mallory distributor it will spark when you hold it close, but once pressed on it wont spark...weird so i got an accel repair kit with a new wire. anyway i was wondering if anyone could help me out with getting this straightened out because as i said im a newbie and im asking for help not because i want an easy way out, i want to learn i love this car more than anything and worked allot of 16 hour days to get it. i just need some good advice on timing, and tuning the carb and any other baseline tips to get it to a reasonable running state. thats why i joined to learn. any help and advice would be greeatly appreciated. thank you all for your help!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

here is the firing order....
Pontiac 265 307 326 350 389 400 421 428 455 V8 Engine Specs | Torque Specs - Cylinder Numbering - Firing Order - Distributor Rotation
pontiacs rotate counterclockwise so whoever put the wires on did it like a chevy.

if you used Frees method of setting the spark at around 6 advance you should be in the ballpark timing wise, you may want to pull the cap on the distributor and make sure the advance weights and springs are working smoothly. wire it in the order of the diagram and make sure the 5 and 7 wires do not run parallel right next to each other. as for the carb set the idle screw 3 turns out from closed do not close them tight just until you feel them bottom then back both out 3 full turns. set the plunger arm on the front linkage of the carb to the top hole. it should run, if running rough check for vacuum leaks at the carb and manifold. also if he wired it backward he may have the dist in 180deg.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> pontiacs rotate counterclockwise so whoever put the wires on did it like a chevy..


G8ter is right, counter clockwise. You may be 180 out on your timing. The only way to truelly verify that is to set the engine at TDC, verify your rotor is pointed at #1. Pull the valve cover for cylinder 1 and make sure both the valves are closed, if 1 is open, then you are 180 out and that explains why the car is backfiring.


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok will do ill let you know how it goes thanks again for the advice!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

instead of pilling a valve cover i find it easier to just remove no 1 plug and stick your finger over the hole. then have someone crank it. when you feel compression stop and then line up the marks on the balancer.


----------

